# Health insurance with MSH International



## ClintonC

Hello guys,

I'm thinking to sign up for a good health insurance specialized in expatriate.

So I've heard of a health insurance provider name MSH INTERNATIONAL in Bangkok, which looks interesting for expatriate who work in Bangkok like me.

They also provide international coverage which is very convenient when I go back to USA.

If someone knows about this company please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## ClintonC

Ok here I found their website


> sea[.]msh-intl[.]com


at first I'm contact them in their "America" website but they suggest the "SEA" website for me because I'm currently in Bangkok and one of their headquarters is in Bangkok too!


----------



## joseph44

Thanks.


----------

